# Abby's Babies



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Abby gave me a little boy and little girl this morning she did awesome this is her first kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks I am so happy to finally get another doe she makes 2 lol and a very perry buck out of 14 bucklings only 2 weren't black n white lol


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats!!! They are sooooo cute. 
It looks like I got it right, Buck/Doe twins!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Winrie said:


> Congrats!!! They are sooooo cute.
> It looks like I got it right, Buck/Doe twins!


Yes you did lol my buck that she was bred with threw all boy girl twins this yr this is his first yr breeding


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Way to go. 

I also have an Abbie that's due with her first kidding any day now


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> Way to go.
> 
> I also have an Abbie that's due with her first kidding any day now


Good luck! My Abby was awesome!


----------

